# Indoor Aquatic Zoo



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is an Large aquatic zoo anywhere around here? Other than what Toronto Zoo has. 
The closest one I know of is in Atlanta. And really thats a little too far for a day trip. I was thinking in Canada then I wouldnt have to worry about getting me and the Mrs. and the kids all pasports.

From what i researched I couldnt find anything but then again Im the guy that can look for hours for his keys and they'll be in the key bowl the whole time...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never been myself, but what about Marineland in niagara?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not aware of anything spectacular in canada. Just outside (NY), the Niagara Aquarium is supposed to be awesome but you'll have the passport issue.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

man i wish we had a good one in toronto. I was at the one in chicago and its just unbelievable.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya i havent been to marineland in years but i dont really remember them having anything other than big whale and dolphins shows and stuff liek that...could be wrong tho as it has been about 10 or more years


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

There isn't much here in Canada except for Vancouver.

You'd be better off setting up a tank tour and checking out local tanks  

I do remember an article about Marine Land sinking a lot of $ into a new aquatic exhibit.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm well maybe ill just have to get some passports for the family and do a marineland/ niagara aquarium tour


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

i was looking for the same sort of thing canada only as i have the same passport issue lol best i came up with was marineland $40 to get in and 5 bux extra gets you a season pass. I think there mainly dolphins, whales and rides dont think canadians need a passport to get in.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's rent a large warehouse and put all of our tanks together!

GTA-Hobbists-Aquria's Aquarium!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unfortunately there really isn't much in Canada. The vancouver aquarium is nice, but it's definitely nowhere near on par with the aquariums in the US or other places in the world. Aquarium shops here have better displays than any zoo in Canada. So, get a map and hit up all the LFS from London to Montreal 

IME, Monterey Bay is always spectacular. I love going there  And Japanese aquariums are no slouch either (I want to go to that giant on ein Okinawa - but if I'm in Okinawa, I'd rather just go diving ), but I'd definitely like to see some more of the East coast aquariums in the States - or the Waikiki aquarium in Hawaii.


----------

